
GraphQL, the Future of APIs - fazlerocks
https://hashnode.com/post/why-graphql-is-the-future-of-apis-cjs1r2hhe000rn9s23v9bydoq
======
verdverm
Support both REST and GraphQL with tools which generate REST from GraphQL.
SOFA for express.js comes to mind.

